# pigs and tick



## Doc (Jun 5, 2003)

Our new six month old rooters are covered in ticks. Is there anything I can put on them, or is this typical? It certainly isn't pleasant for any of us.

Suggestions?


----------



## HeritagePigs (Aug 11, 2009)

I used Dectomax when I picked up some piglets that had lice. Don't know if it works on ticks, but it should.


----------



## Doc (Jun 5, 2003)

where do you get Dectomax?


----------



## HeritagePigs (Aug 11, 2009)

I got it from my vet.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

In addition to treating the pigs consider having free range chickens or guineas (loud). They eat up the tick and insect populations. Our chickens and pigs get along fine - plenty of room plus they've grown up knowing the poultry.

Diatomaceous Earth is used by many. Garlic may work. I've read that injectable ivermec also kills off lice and ticks. I've also heard of people using oil on the pig's back, down the spine line.

Cheers

-Walter
Sugar Mountain Farm
Pastured Pigs, Sheep & Kids
in the mountains of Vermont
Read about our on-farm butcher shop project:
http://SugarMtnFarm.com/butchershop
http://SugarMtnFarm.com/csa


----------



## Doc (Jun 5, 2003)

I have guineas and chickens but they aren' too keen on these pigs, yet. I can't wait for them to eat the ticks; I need to do something asap.

Talked with a swine vet who said ADAMS or Frontline SPRAY for fleas and ticks works fine, along with a scrub brush and a good bath. She said do NOT use the Frontline application packet, but the spray is safe.


----------



## mustang_lady (Jan 13, 2009)

I have used flea and tick spray for dogs any kind at the feed store that says its good for ticks works fine. A pig we picked up last year had literally a hundred or more on him. We sprayed him down good and never had a problem after that.

Tiffany


----------



## Doc (Jun 5, 2003)

Good to know, Tiffany. I'm curious to know, though, if they are prone to ticks, or just got covered when they escaped to the woods/creek?


----------



## mustang_lady (Jan 13, 2009)

I don't have a problem with ticks where I live. We picked up the the pig that way. He was kept in an area with high grass. If your pigs have access to the woods, they may pick more up. Maybe a good mud hole would help. Otherwise spray them every now and then. It will help keep them to a minimum.

Tiffany


----------

